# Brancher un ecran sur un iBook.



## chupastar (30 Décembre 2003)

Bonjour à tous.
Je branche regulièrement à mon iBook un ecran cathodiqu afin d'avoir un meilleur espace de travail quand je suis chez moi.
J'aurais aimé savoir s'il etait possible d'eteindre l'ecran tft de l'iBook afin de ne laisser l'image uniquement sur l'ecran externe.
Je ne trouve cete option nul part.

Merci.

Chupastar.


----------



## Di4L (30 Décembre 2003)

Il suffirait de mettre la luminosité de l'iBook à 0.


----------



## Joachim du Balay (31 Décembre 2003)

tsss tsss, tu n'as pas lu la brochure de ton IBook ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





       c'est sûrement expliqué: "utilisation de l'IBook avec un écran et clavier-souris externes" ou "utilisation de l'IBook écran fermé" (je ne me souviens plus) 

   si on branche un écran et un clavier-souris externes, en refermant l'écran du portable, celui-ci se désactive, seul l'écran externe reste fonctionnel (mais il faut rouvrir ensuite l'écran de l'IBook- qui reste éteint -  pour éviter une surchauffe)...


----------



## chupastar (31 Décembre 2003)

Joachim du Balay a dit:
			
		

> si on branche un écran et un clavier-souris externes, en refermant l'écran du portable, celui-ci se désactive, seul l'écran externe reste fonctionnel (mais il faut rouvrir ensuite l'écran de l'IBook- qui reste éteint -  pour éviter une surchauffe)...



Non ça ne marche pas, dès que je referme l'ecran l'iBook se met automatiquement en veille...
De plus je n'utilise pas de clavier externe, seulement l'ecran.


----------



## Joachim du Balay (31 Décembre 2003)

oui, l'IBook se met en veille, mais l'écran externe reste allumé, non ? et en rouvrant l'écran de l'IBook, il rest éteint...

    ou alors ça ne marche que si on branche ausi un clavier , peut-être (?)


----------



## chupastar (31 Décembre 2003)

Joachim du Balay a dit:
			
		

> oui, l'IBook se met en veille, mais l'écran externe reste allumé, non ? et en rouvrant l'écran de l'IBook, il rest éteint...
> 
> ou alors ça ne marche que si on branche ausi un clavier , peut-être (?)



Quand je referme l'ecran, l'iBook se met en veille et eteind aussi le moniteur branché... En bref l'iBook n'est plus fonctionnel...


----------



## Oizo (1 Janvier 2004)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Quand je referme l'ecran, l'iBook se met en veille et eteind aussi le moniteur branché... En bref l'iBook n'est plus fonctionnel...



L'iBook ne peut pas être utilisé écran fermé, même avec un clavier externe. Sauf en installant un utilitaire qui empêche cette mise en veille, on en parle  ici ...


----------



## Joachim du Balay (1 Janvier 2004)

ah bon, pardon, ce n'étaitt valable que pour les PwBooks, alors...


----------



## chupastar (1 Janvier 2004)

J'ai pas tout compris à leur soft (version tracker en anglais et je suis nul en anglais!), mais je ne pense pas que ça corresponde tout à fait à ce que je cherchais car je ne veux pas eviter la mise en veille puisque mon iBook reste ouvert car j'utilise son clavier, j'aimerais juste eviter le double emploi d'un ecran (celui de l'iBook et celui externe).
Sur les pc portables celà se fait tres bien: lorsqu'on branche un ecran externe on a le choix entre garder les deux ecrans, ou celui du portable, ou bien uniquement l'ecran  externe.


----------



## Mulder (2 Janvier 2004)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> j'aimerais juste eviter le double emploi d'un ecran (celui de l'iBook et celui externe).
> Sur les pc portables celà se fait tres bien: lorsqu'on branche un ecran externe on a le choix entre garder les deux ecrans, ou celui du portable, ou bien uniquement l'ecran  externe.


En appliquant le patch pour le bureau étendu  et en choisissant une résolution supérieure à 1024 x 768, l'écran de l'iBook ne s'éteint-il pas ?


----------



## Delusive (2 Janvier 2004)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> En appliquant le patch pour le bureau étendu  et en choisissant une résolution supérieure à 1024 x 768, l'écran de l'iBook ne s'éteint-il pas ?


Non, perso je suis en 1280x1024 sur l'écran externe, et 1024 sur l'ibook sans pb.


----------



## Mulder (2 Janvier 2004)

Delusive a dit:
			
		

> Non, perso je suis en 1280x1024 sur l'écran externe, et 1024 sur l'ibook sans pb.


Oups. Je me suis mal exprimé. Est-il possible d'avoir 1280 x 1024 sur l'écran externe et l'écran de l'iBook éteint ?


----------



## chupastar (3 Janvier 2004)

Bon ben je crois que je vais me restreindre à baisser la luminosité de mon iBook comme on me l'a conseillé au debut et qui revient effectivement quasiment au même...
Car je ne comprends pas trop bien toutes ces histoires de rustines!


----------



## Fujisan (7 Janvier 2004)

Delusive a dit:
			
		

> Non, perso je suis en 1280x1024 sur l'écran externe, et 1024 sur l'ibook sans pb.



je viens d'acquérir un iBook et je suis intéressé par le patch mais j'ai cru comprendre qu'il fallait passer par Jaguar pour faire la modification

ayant eu directement Panther sur ma partition et n'ayant aucun CD de Jaguar, peut-on appliquer ce patch?

personne n'a eu de problème ?


----------

